# Mosquito drowning



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw this on the news last night. They didn't have much info. I thought it might be a fisherman
It doesn't appear to be a boater. I always see the number of drownings on the sign at the campground boat ramp every spring. It is rare that it doesn't climb a notch or two every year.



https://www.wkbn.com/news/local-new...ns-2-nearly-drown-in-mosquito-lake/1304926988


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Prayers going out to the family.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I must have missed this incident by 30min max. prayers to all involved.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Happened at the swimming beach the radio said. One guy had trouble and another went in to save him. Second guy almost lost his life also. They revived the second guy and recovered the other body.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, I read about it in the paper, and they were swimmers. Apparently there are buoys quite a ways out that mark the limits of the swimming area. One of the women on shore who was interviewed said the guys in question were as far out as you could get. 

She said, "What are they doing way out there? That's trouble!" Next thing you know a someone is yelling in asking for help, so she grabbed a couple of rafts and took them out there. 

Maybe the state needs to bring those buoys in a bit!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I grieve for these folks and their families, but water at any depth is inherently dangerous. Common sense must prevail over the exercise of greater regulation. You can't remove freedoms and liberties of the millions to protect a few. This applies to everything we deal with everyday...I still grieve for them. --Tim


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Just got back from Myrtle Beach, went there for the national finals dance completion (my great granddaughter won by the way). But between performances we spent time at the beach. Thousands of people in the water and no marker buoys to contain their movements. Not one person in trouble in the surf because of that age old controller of actions, (common sense). One little girl was bitten badly by a shark though. The buoys at Mosquito are to separate boats from swimmers not to prevent the movement of the swimmers.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Further clarification. Read in the paper today that the guy who drowned and the guy who got in trouble, were well out past the buoys marking the limit of the swimming area. The buoys are located in 4 1/2 FOW, shallow enough for a man of average height to stand upright. 

The article did not mention whether or not alcohol was involved.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

Pretty sure those buoys are to keep the boats out of the swimming areas.. not to contain swimmers.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow said:


> I grieve for these folks and their families, but water at any depth is inherently dangerous. Common sense must prevail over the exercise of greater regulation. You can't remove freedoms and liberties of the millions to protect a few. This applies to everything we deal with everyday...I still grieve for them. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 268747


well said Tim!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just 1 More said:


> Pretty sure those buoys are to keep the boats out of the swimming areas.. not to contain swimmers.


I understand that! It's not like they have a net out there. But, the buoys do mark the limit of the swimming area, and to go beyond them means you are entering an area where boats could be! That's a bonehead play in my estimation.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> I understand that! It's not like they have a net out there. But, the buoys do mark the limit of the swimming area, and to go beyond them means you are entering an area where boats could be! That's a bonehead play in my estimation.


then me and my brothers must be boneheads, on more than one occasion when we were much younger we swam across the lake to the island that used to be on the se side of the lake.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I agree ,Tom. --Tim


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> then me and my brothers must be boneheads, on more than one occasion when we were much younger we swam across the lake to the island that used to be on the se side of the lake.


The operative phrase in this reply is "when we were much younger". Younger people are often boneheads! Ask me how I know!


----------



## 3IGELOW (Mar 24, 2018)

I was swimming the day this happened. I feel for the families involved but this was very poor judgement by all involved. My wife and I were there for about two to three hours. The guy that drowned went out with a few others almost the exact same time we got to the beach. To say they were just passed the buoys is far from true. They had to have gone out 75 yards passed the buoys. They were shouting, almost bragging for others to come there as well. I remember my family and I kept saying that it was ridiculous that anyone would go out that far because there were boats tubing and skiing through that area all day. By the time we heard anyone yelling from the people he was out with ( hours after we arrived), the man looked unresponsive with his head underwater every 30 seconds or so. Many beachgoers formed a line and sent out rafts to help bring him to shore. Truly is a shame. I believe he was 28 , as am I. Let this be a lesson to others.


----------



## bronkobri (Jul 10, 2012)

This makes me so sad. A young mans life cut so short. My deepest sympathy to his family.


----------

